# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 347 : prenez votre Gandhi-dépresseur

## Guy Moquette

Une fois n’est pas coutume, j’aimerais profiter de l’annonce de ce nouveau numéro pour rendre hommage à la bravoure des hommes et femmes qui composent la rédaction de Canard PC. Oh, nous savons quelle vision la plupart d’entre vous ont de notre profession : une bande de privilégiés avachis dans des fauteuils moelleux, passant leur journée à se bâfrer de cochonneries sucrées qui n’interrompent leurs parties de Towerfall ou de Counter Strike de la pause de midi (traditionnellement calée de 11h à 16h30) que pour se lancer dans un concours de jeux de mots pourris. Si rigoureusement conforme à la réalité cette image puisse être, elle ne doit pas faire oublier qu'une fois par quinzaine, à peu près, ces gens payent de leur personne. A commencer par ackboo, pauvre petite chose élitiste et perfectionniste, qui a s'est vu imposer de jouer à *Civilization VI* en mode de difficulté « Prince », une insulte pour cet homme habitué à dompter les IA les plus retorses, afin de pouvoir vous livrer l'ultime aperçu du nouveau Sid Meier avant sa sortie. Et que dire de ce pauvre Kahn Lusth, tellement traumatisé par *Waramer* (sic.) *40,000 : Eternal Crusade* qu'il en est venu à inaugurer le premier test buggé de la presse papier, ou de Moquette, forcé d'endosser un costume de farmer chinois pour s'offrir un fusil neuf dans *Heroes & Generals*, ou bien encore du pauvre Sébum, contraint d'apprendre l'humilité devant la difficulté insensée de *Butcher* ?


Couv 347def.inddDes expériences indéniablement traumatisantes, mais qui n'empêcheront pas ces héros des temps modernes de livrer un nouveau Canard PC rempli jusqu'à la gueule de tests (*Fifa 17*, *PES 2017*, *NBA 2K17* pour les amateurs d'hommes - et de femmes pour Fifa - en short et du nombre 17, ou encore *Clustertruck*, *WRC 6*, *Virginia*…), d'à venir alléchants (*Oxygen not Included*, le dernier Klei, *Torment : Tides of Numenera*, *Totally Accurate Battle Simulator*), des early access (la bonne surprise *Everspace*, *Squad*, *Paladins*, *Oriental Empires*…). Le tout emballé dans le programme traditionnel de Coin du Jeu, d'On Y Joue Encore, dédié ce coup-ci à *Rocket League*, de news hardware, de rétro, j'en passe. Avec même un petit aperçu du *Playstation VR* de Sony dont on fera un test complet dans le prochain numéro, dès qu'on aura remis la main sur nos stocks de Nautamine.


Canard PC 347, disponible en kiosque pour 4,90 euros à partir du 15 octobre.


Lire la news sur le site


*Tests :*
Fifa 17 vs PES 2017
Heroes & Generals
Butcher
Warhammer 40,000 : Eternal Crusade
Clustertruck
Pavilion
Hatsune Miku : Project Diva X
WRC 6
Virginia / Burly Men at Sea
Pac-Man Championship Edition 2
NBA 2K17
Halcyon 6 : Starbase Commander
Mario Party : Star Rush
Destiny : les Seigneurs de Fer
Pankapu
RunGunJumpGun
The Tomorrow Children
Paper Mario Splash
Au doigt et à l’œil


*Dossier :*
Le Playstation VR


*A Venir :*
Civilization VI
Totally Accurate Battle Simulator
Torment : Tides of Numenera
Oxygen not Included


*En Chantier :*
Squad
Smash + Grab
Paladins : Champions of the Realm
Everspace
Oriental Empires
Intergalactic Road Warriors


*Rubriques :*
Cabinet de Curiosités
Au Coin du Jeu : Ubisoft a gagné (du temps)
Autopsie : Sleeping Dogs
News Online
News Hardware
Le Tour du Périph'
Test hardware : le Nosulus Rift
Rétro : F-Zero GX
Jurigeek
On Y Joue Encore : Rocket League
Reportage : Indie Game Contest 2016

----------


## Shosuro Phil

J'ai eu la bonne surprise de trouver mon CPC dans ma boite aux lettres ce midi - d'ordinaire, je me serais attendu a ne l'avoir que lundi. Et je dois dire que, question jeux de mots pourris, la couv' se pose la...

----------


## Vroum

Idem, j'ai même cru à un canular ou une contrefaçon chinoise - un cpc reçu le jour même.  :tired: 

Ce test d'Eternal Crusade est parfait par contre.  ::XD::

----------


## Shosuro Phil

J'aurais du me taire: CPC oublie cet après-midi dans une boutique... et même pas possible de le racheter en kiosque, ils ne l'ont pas encore reçu!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Les jeux de mots sont en effet grandioses.   ::P:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Punaise Heroes and Generals, me souviens du "en chantier" de KL (je sais plus où y'a les h dedans le pseudo) y'a pas longtemps... le pauvre, le numéro de l'enfer entre ce RPG russe moitié chelou et ce truc.... finalement il aura réussi à refiler le test à quelqu'un d'autre, mais si c'était en échange de warameurre sarace 40k, je pense pas qu'il ait forcément gagné au change ! Les deux tests m'ont bien fait marrer en tout cas.

----------


## Izual

> Punaise Heroes and Generals, me souviens du "en chantier" de KL (je sais plus où y'a les h dedans le pseudo) y'a pas longtemps... le pauvre, le numéro de l'enfer entre ce RPG russe moitié chelou et ce truc.... finalement il aura réussi à refiler le test à quelqu'un d'autre, mais si c'était en échange de warameurre sarace 40k, je pense pas qu'il ait forcément gagné au change ! Les deux tests m'ont bien fait marrer en tout cas.


Ah mais non, c'était moi l'En Chantier sur Heroes & Generals (Noël 2015). Et effectivement j'avais dû jouer à H&G et à Krai Mira en moins de quinze jours, difficile de fêter Noël après ça.  :Emo:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ahhh oui je me souviens que j'avais parlé de bizutage à ce niveau. Le jeu de guerre où tu farmes pendant des heures d'un côté, et le RPG russe qui insulte ta mère de l'autre, un grand numéro. Au moins tu t'étais pas planté à l'époque, ils n'ont rien changé au système de jeu. Mais ça a l'air fun, les stratégies mises en place par les joueurs ont un intérêt historique indéniable. Puis là je viens de lire les deux pages sur le PS VR, et apparemment c'est pas fini, côté trucs pourris  ::):

----------


## Kaelis

Le mec qui a écrit la pastille est en tôle j'espère  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Je viens seulement de comprendre le jeu de mot sur Warhammer.... Dire que j'allais poster pour signaler une faute d'ortho  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Le test de Warhammer machin est vraiment bien trouvé, chapeau à Monsieur Lusth et les maquettistes.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Le test de Warhammer machin est vraiment bien trouvé, chapeau à Monsieur Lusth et les maquettistes.


Les glitchs et artefacts graphiques sont tellement bien rendus  ::o: 

Manquait plus qu'un bout de texture qui se barrait dans un coin de page et j'aurais été aux anges  ::lol::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour la maquette de l'article, vous avez le droit de faire un cœur avec les doigts à Nono qui s'est bien démenée pour donner vie à mes idées tordues.

----------


## Bah

Du coup, peut-être que le jeu aussi c'était un surcroit de travail pour le sortir dans cet état et vous êtes juste des gros ingrats.

----------


## Haraban

Personne pour signer le à venir de TTON?

----------


## Jul Marston

Je m'étais dit pareil samedi avant de voir écrit Izual en jaune pâle sur fond blanc

----------


## Haraban

Tu as un regard d'aigle Monsieur Marston.
Merci, je l'aurais jamais vu sans ton aide  :^_^:  .

----------


## znokiss

> Pour la maquette de l'article, vous avez le droit de faire un cœur avec les doigts à Nono qui s'est bien démenée pour donner vie à mes idées tordues.


Le Nono du forum ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le Nono du forum ?


La Nono, d'après l'accord.




> Je m'étais dit pareil samedi avant de voir écrit Izual en jaune pâle sur fond blanc


GG, j'ai cherché pourtant, mais pas vu.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Le Nono du forum ?


La Nono de la rédac.

----------


## znokiss

Ben chapeau. Dans tous les cas, Nono n'est pas neuneu.

----------


## Bobbin

> Le test de Warhammer machin est vraiment bien trouvé, chapeau à Monsieur Lusth et les maquettistes.


Je me joins à cet éloge !

----------


## fragoule

Bonjour et bravo pour ce numéro très amusant, la déception de ne pas avoir un test complet de Civ 6 a été largement atténuée par l'article sur F-Zero GX. Ce jeu aura suffit à me faire acheter le Gamecube en 2003. Quelle difficulté, quelle courbe de progression aussi. Je voulais juste apporter la précision suivante : en dehors de Dolphin ou du Gamecube, il est aussi tout a fait possible d'insérer le mini CD original dans une Wii et d'y brancher les anciennes manettes GC. Ca me permet d'y jouer encore de temps en temps sans tout ressortir  ::):

----------


## Bah

Petite question sans intérêt, mais que je me suis posé à la lecture du test. *Eternal Crusade*, en le lisant je m'attendais à une note style 0 ou "injouable/10" et je vois 3. Alors oui, 3 ou 0 au final c'est pareil ona chètera pas (et la note c'est pas important blabla), mais quand même, je me demande ce qui fait que dans ce cas là on se dit : "bon je lui mets quand même 3".

----------


## Frypolar

> Petite question sans intérêt, mais que je me suis posé à la lecture du test. *Eternal Crusade*, en le lisant je m'attendais à une note style 0 ou "injouable/10" et je vois 3. Alors oui, 3 ou 0 au final c'est pareil ona chètera pas (et la note c'est pas important blabla), mais quand même, je me demande ce qui fait que dans ce cas là on se dit : "bon je lui mets quand même 3".


Parce que le test était rigolo à écrire  ::ninja::

----------


## Chov

Bon.......vas peut être falloir faire un sujet sur ces attaques DDos ( une en ce moment qui met en rate Paypal, Twitter,Soundcloud etc) et autres joyeusetés comme "l'erreur humaine" d'Orange pour le prochain numéro

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Petite question sans intérêt, mais que je me suis posé à la lecture du test. *Eternal Crusade*, en le lisant je m'attendais à une note style 0 ou "injouable/10" et je vois 3. Alors oui, 3 ou 0 au final c'est pareil ona chètera pas (et la note c'est pas important blabla), mais quand même, je me demande ce qui fait que dans ce cas là on se dit : "bon je lui mets quand même 3".


Trois parce qu'il y a une toute petite lueur d'espoir pour le jeu. Dans six mois un an, avec plein de patchs, y'aura peut être moyen d'en tirer quelque chose et les devs ont quand même l'air d'être sur le coup.

----------


## Bah

> Trois parce qu'il y a une toute petite lueur d'espoir pour le jeu. Dans six mois un an, avec plein de patchs, y'aura peut être moyen d'en tirer quelque chose et les devs ont quand même l'air d'être sur le coup.


Ah ok je vois. Merci !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> *Rubriques :*
> Rétro : F-Zero GX


Messieurs, je ne vous félicite pas, à cause de vous je viens de rallumer ma Wii (après avoir cherché des piles pour la wiimote), d'y insérer sauvagement une carte mémoire et une manette GameCube ainsi que le disque de F-Zero GX (acheté une misère dans un Ca$h, moins de 4€ il me semble). Résultat, 2 heures de mon précieux temps ont disparu en ce qui m'a semblé ne durer que 10 minutes...

Blague à part... je n'ai pas testé sous Dolphin en 1920x1080 avec des lissages et des shaders de folie... mais sur une Wii branchée en 'component'  et donc en 480p... ça reste visuellement très réussi pour un jeu de cet âge vénérable, même si il y bien un peu d'aliasing sur ma TV 47".

----------


## devn

Je m'attendais à lire les tests d'Aragami et Anima Gate of memories. Manque de place?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Aragami devrait normalement être dans le prochain numéro, quant à Anima, on aurait pu en parler, mais maintenant, quatre mois après sa sortie, c'est un peu tard.

----------


## Jul Marston

Idée de rubrique pour les numéros de Noël à venir : quatre à huit jeux sur une ou deux pages de rattrapage

----------


## ERISS

Bravo à Maria Kalash pour sa reconnaissance par les indies! Déjà je me disais que c'était quelqu'un que j'aimerai rencontrer, prendre un pot avec (bon c'est peut-être pas réciproque lol).

----------


## Ruvon

> Aragami devrait normalement être dans le prochain numéro, quant à Anima, on aurait pu en parler, mais maintenant, quatre mois après sa sortie, c'est un peu tard.


Justement, vu l'ambiance actuelle sur les jeux Day One #Bethesda et la remarque de Kahn sur Eternal Crusade, ça pourrait avoir un intérêt de parler des jeux enfin finis des mois après la sortie "officielle-mais-en-fait-il-restait-du-taf-filez-le-pognon-on-s-en-occupe".

Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas d'Anima mais ça me semble pas déconnant dans le principe (je profite de la question, ça se voit peut-être  ::ninja::  ) et certains jeux mériteraient d'être laissés de côté quelques mois vu l'état lamentable dans lequel ils sortent (que les devs bossent dessus même après la sortie c'est un minimum d'ailleurs).

La rubrique "on y joue encore / enfin" est un peu courte pour cela. Faudrait un deuxième mag dédié au suivi des jeux déjà sortis en fait  ::ninja:: 

Après je comprends aussi l'idée de sanctionner (dans les deux sens du terme) les jeux dans l'état où ils sortent (que les mecs assument un peu quand même) et de pas laisser passer des abandons à la StarDrive 1 ou Spacebase DF9.

Mais la notion même de Day One a pris un sacré morceau de kryptonite dans l'arrière train et ce des deux côtés de la barrière, depuis facilement deux ou trois ans, que ce soit avec les Early Access ou les patchages massifs qui durent des mois après la sortie pour arranger les choses. Bisous Rome 2 Total War.

Le fait que je sois un radin qui attend généralement que les jeux baissent de prix pour les acheter a sans doute une influence dans cette analyse mais aujourd'hui il est clair pour moi qu'acheter Day One représente un risque inutile et improductif. Le jeu sera pas forcément fini, il aura peut-être des vices cachés non reportés grâce à des politiques à la Bethesda et il y a de grandes chances qu'il soit moins cher dans pas longtemps.

Pardon, je me suis laissé emporter un peu, on parlait de quoi à la base ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Faudrait rajouter des pages dans ce cas, on va quand même pas retirer des articles sur des nouveaux jeux pour faire de la place pour des sorties d'hôpital  ::ninja::

----------


## devn

Et pourquoi pas?

Si le jeu sort dans un mauvais état, il se contente d'un quart de page avec un gros picto _Fuyez!_ ou un 1/10. S'il devient excellent 3 mois plus tard, il a un article détaillé qui donne envie d'y jouer.

Sinon pour les tests sur des jeux sortis il y a des mois, ça ne me choque pas, Canard PC est déjà une lecture largement désynchronisée de l'actualité (et tant mieux).

----------


## Pipomantis

Hello !

Je suis un peu à la bourre, mais on a une rubrique (pas régulière, certes) depuis plusieurs numéros qui s'appelle le S.A.V. et qui fait exactement ça !

----------


## Silver

Je souhaitais remercier Lord Casque Noir d'enrichir mon vocabulaire. Car en lisant aujourd'hui le test de WRC6, j'ai calé (ho ho) sur l'expression "le décor ne vous passe rien". Au départ, j'ai pensé qu'il avait oublié des mots, et puis apparemment ça existe.

Et donc, si j'ai bien tout compris, le décor, dans WR6, ne pardonne pas nos erreurs de pilotage.  :X1: 

Merci Canard PC !

----------

